# Sky is falling



## woodman6415 (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't know which one of you dirty rats ordered this ... but I officially don't like you ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2017)

We had wind-chill of -7 on my way to work this morning.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2017)

Cold here, but none of that pesky white stuff!


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 7, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Cold here, but none of that pesky white stuff!


It was in the 80s here 2 days ago

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> It was in the 80s here 2 days ago


Same here


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 7, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Same here


Forecast calls for high of 55 tomorrow and sunshine...


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Forecast calls for high of 55 tomorrow and sunshine...


34 here tomorrow... 62 on Sunday!


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 7, 2017)

We had 82* today!!
If any of that white stuff lands here I'm moving further south!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2017)

Right down the road from Wendell. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm not complaining yet... We were supposed to get maybe an inch and a half of rain out this, haven't had much since Irma blew through and didn't get as much then as we were supposed too. Been extremely dry here! Weatherman said yesterday that we would likely get most of that tomorrow. 

Rained a little over 2 inches here at the house yesterday, another quarter inch or so last night. Almost 2 1/2" in the gauge this morning when I left for work. Has rained off and on all day long, still is, we're just under 3" right now, with a heavier band headed this way in an hour or so if it doesn't break up and more rain for tomorrow!! Gettin a tad chilly, 49 for a high tomorrow, but that's minor. I can live with that. 

Isn't it a bit unusual for it to be snowing in Mexico however? Radar is showing snow south of the border. Pretty good ways south of the border in fact.


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 7, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I'm not complaining yet... We were supposed to get maybe an inch and a half of rain out this, haven't had much since Irma blew through and didn't get as much then as we were supposed too. Been extremely dry here! Weatherman said yesterday that we would likely get most of that tomorrow.
> 
> Rained a little over 2 inches here at the house yesterday, another quarter inch or so last night. Almost 2 1/2" in the gauge this morning when I left for work. Has rained off and on all day long, still is, we're just under 3" right now, with a heavier band headed this way in an hour or so if it doesn't break up and more rain for tomorrow!! Gettin a tad chilly, 49 for a high tomorrow, but that's minor. I can live with that.
> 
> Isn't it a bit unusual for it to be snowing in Mexico however? Radar is showing snow south of the border. Pretty good ways south of the border in fact.



Big bend national park ... on border with Mexico


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 8, 2017)

Well i was surprised when i went and looked out the door at 10 tonight, we had all this white stuff covering everything, Really dont do this much in San Antonio and It will not stay long, unlike when I lived in Kansas and it stayed all year. lol


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 8, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I'm not complaining yet... We were supposed to get maybe an inch and a half of rain out this, haven't had much since Irma blew through and didn't get as much then as we were supposed too. Been extremely dry here! Weatherman said yesterday that we would likely get most of that tomorrow.
> 
> Rained a little over 2 inches here at the house yesterday, another quarter inch or so last night. Almost 2 1/2" in the gauge this morning when I left for work. Has rained off and on all day long, still is, we're just under 3" right now, with a heavier band headed this way in an hour or so if it doesn't break up and more rain for tomorrow!! Gettin a tad chilly, 49 for a high tomorrow, but that's minor. I can live with that.
> 
> Isn't it a bit unusual for it to be snowing in Mexico however? Radar is showing snow south of the border. Pretty good ways south of the border in fact.


get that lady some proper footwear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 8, 2017)

Up here that amount of snow is not even a decent challenge

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 8, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Up here that amount of snow is not even a decent challenge View attachment 138050



Here it's an : 

ab·er·ra·tion
ˌabəˈrāSH(ə)n/
_noun_

a departure from what is normal, usual, or expected, typically one that is unwelcome.
"they described the outbreak of violence in the area as an aberration"
synonyms: anomaly, deviation, departure from the norm, divergence, abnormality, irregularity, variation, digression, freak, rogue, rarity, oddity, peculiarity, curiosity, quirk; 
mistake
"a statistical aberration"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 8, 2017)

We wait patiently for snow and cold to freeze up the swamps and smooth the woods roads with a nice coat of ice & snow for the best logging conditions of the year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2017)

..................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2017)

we are 21- this AM no snow and none in forecast.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2017)

Well here is 1 1/2" of stuff we hardly ever see down here on the Gulf Coast of Texas

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 8, 2017)

The devils doing .. 


 
Retirement means not having to leave the house till this goes away ....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> The devils doing ..
> View attachment 138053
> Retirement means not having to leave the house till this goes away ....


we call that heavy frost here...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeh, about 8:00 last night, my phone started blowing up with alerts. Seems my family and friends were texting about the white stuff coming down. One sis lives on Canyon Lake and said it took her 2 hours to get home. Something about 3" or something - I laughed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 8, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> we call that heavy frost here...


I call it a lot of things .. words not appropriate for this family friendly forum... this was so unusual for here the electricity went out .. county wide for 5 hours ... I finally got to build a fire in my fireplace....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 8, 2017)

My nephew sent a tweet to his mom about a big snowman, they made on the A&M campus. I think that was the most snow he has seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2017)

That has to be record setting! My sister on the gulf in Mississippi told me it might even snow there! Unbelievable. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 8, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> My nephew sent a tweet to his mom about a big snowman, they made on the A&M campus. I think that was the most snow he has seen.


They were literally grown adults on local Facebook that had never seen snow .... I'm very grateful i didnt have to get on roads with them ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 8, 2017)

Our first snow is due Saturday. Had to have the first snow sometime so I guess now is as good as any.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 8, 2017)

There is a slight chance of snow forecast in the NW corner of Florida tonight! And, according to the radar, it is almost there!! 

We're only supposed to see mid-40s and more rain! Drizzled rain all day, had a few good showers south of us, here at the house it looked really weird. Trail down the back of the field wasn't wet, trail across the feed plot wasn't wet 50 - 60 yards away, water standing everywhere in the road.


----------



## Robert Baccus (Dec 10, 2017)

Don't move south--hell we had more than the damyankees did--and in Dec. It snowed on the beach at Galveston.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2017)

We have kindly graced you with babysitting winter this year. It’s your turn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Up here that amount of snow is not even a decent challenge View attachment 138050



In case anyone is wondering that is not a Mack it is a Kenworth with a duck on the hood, nephews rig he puts the duck on every truck he buys. Good luck charm I guess or maybe he is a little odd (runs in the family).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

